# .DAA files, need to burn to DVD using poweriso



## footballstevo75 (Nov 2, 2006)

ok, so i have about 17 DAA files of a movie that my friend made, but sent it to me in this stupid format

I researched on google, and apparently poweriso is the best program to use for this...

but whenever i try to select a few files to get just the 300MB limit, it automatically takes all of them

so how can i just burn like 5 DAA out of 17 to a DVD?


----------



## The_Other_One (Nov 2, 2006)

You probably have to extract/combine them somehow then chop it trim it using some video editing software or a MEPG trimmer.  I don't know if there's really another way.  Though I don't know the format...  Just most things like that require all the files for a sucessful extraction, espcially if it's all for one big file.


----------



## footballstevo75 (Nov 2, 2006)

The_Other_One said:


> You probably have to extract/combine them somehow then chop it trim it using some video editing software or a MEPG trimmer.  I don't know if there's really another way.  Though I don't know the format...  Just most things like that require all the files for a sucessful extraction, espcially if it's all for one big file.



I can do that

my problem is getting poweriso to just compress 5 files, instead of the whole 17


----------



## alexandergre (Nov 2, 2006)

are you compressing or extracting?
u said u have 17 .daa files and you wnat to burn them´. 
then u say
my problem is getting poweriso to just compress 5 files, instead of the whole 17


----------



## footballstevo75 (Nov 5, 2006)

alexandergre said:


> are you compressing or extracting?
> u said u have 17 .daa files and you wnat to burn them´.
> then u say
> my problem is getting poweriso to just compress 5 files, instead of the whole 17



yeah, because the trial of poweriso only lets you burn 300MB, if i convert them to video at a time, i can merge them


----------

